# Bareboat Charter - Ballpark



## Bighiller (May 25, 2010)

Hi,

I was looking to charter a 36'+ bareboat for a 3 month trip through the Caribbean, but have many questions as I'm still in the preliminary stages of figuring out if what I want to do is possible.

Basically my fiance and myself wish to save the money to take a trip around the Caribbean. We wish to sail and dive, so I assume we'll need a boat big enough to handle us, a compressor and our dive gear, not to mention everything else.

I've checked a few bareboat charters and they all offer really new boats for a lot more than I wish to spend ($3-$4k/week) so I thought to post here to see if there are any older boats, maybe through private owners, that might be better.

I'm looking to get a ballpark at this point to see if this plan is even feasible.

Thanks,


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

you will be really pressed to find a sailboat with dive compressor for that period of time - bareboat...

Sailboat dive compressors are very expensive, require maintenance and take up a fair amount of room to say the least. Having one installed on the boat often raises the insurance $$ as well...

You may want to look at the classified adds in ScubaDiving, Sail, Cruising world for private owners willing to work with you. 

I would think a 36' will still run you $2-2.2K weekly, if you can find one. I don't think liveaboard dive boats are that much, and many have decent privacy, for a boat. 

All the best


----------



## Bighiller (May 25, 2010)

I think it would be more feasible to purchase a small compressor, rather than rent one. 

As for the $2k/week, that seems more like the cost for a newer sailboat, no?


----------



## DropTop (May 7, 2009)

cost of the charter depends heavily on what time of year... if you're looking to go anytime in the winter, you'll be paying 4-5k a week, if you go in july, you can probably go for closer to 1k/week

talk to the charter companies about extended trips, espicially the smaller companies (I used Conch Charters out of Tortola over new years, very pleasant experience). They may work with you to get you a better deal.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

You will have a hard time finding a company that will let you sail the Caribbean. All charter companies have a limited area where you're allowed to sail.


----------



## SamSpade (Jun 3, 2010)

Have Beneteau 445 available at $ 6,000 per month. Fully-equipped and ready to go. Contact Barefoot Yacht Charters.


----------

